# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Struts] [Oracle] Datasource et Servlet indispo

## babylone7

Bonjour !

J'ai une appli web (un simple formulaire login/password pour commencer) qui fonctionne tres bien sans DataSource.
Des lors que je dclare un DataSource dans struts-config.xml, la servlet d'action devient indispo (erreur 503 : La servlet action est actuellement indisponible) et ce, meme si je ne fais pas appel au DataSource dans ma classe d'Action.

Voici plusieurs bouts de code :

--- struts-config.xml ---



```

```

--- classe d'Action : LoginAction.java ---


```

```

--- web.xml ---



```

```


Merci  tous  ::lol::

----------


## LoulouFifi

Quand tu lances ton serveur, dans ta log, t'as des messages d'erreurs?
tu peux nous montrer?

A mon avis, a doit tre un problme au niveau du driver de ta DataSource (t'as pas du le mettre dans ton classpath ou mal)
Car mme si t'y fais pas appel dans ta classe Action, elle est quand mme charg (driver et tout)...Du coup a t'as une erreur avec ton driver, t'auras une erreur avec ta DataSource, et donc avec ta servlet....

----------


## Ho(c)ine.

J'ai exactement le meme pb ????
A noter que sans DataSource ca marche tres bien !!!

----------


## babylone7

Voil mon log



```

```

MErci !

----------


## LoulouFifi

Bon benh c'est bien avec ta DataSource qui a une erreur, ca arrive pas a initialiser :



```

```

Alors d'o ca peut venir....c'est une autre histoire...moi je me rapelle plus l'exception que ca me lanait, mais j'avais une erreur avec mon driver (j'avais pas bien ajout le .jar) et du coup ma servlet tait indispo aussi...
Serait-ce la mme erreur....?  vrifier

Aprs, peut tu essayer en mettant :



```

```

au lieu de driverClassName, bon je pense pas que ce soit a...mets sait-on jamais...(moi j'ai driverClass, mais j'ai pas essay avec driverClassName)

Enfin, test en enlevant :


```

```

quand tu dclares ta data-source (laisse juste le key)...

----------


## babylone7

ni driverClass ni className ne changent qqch ....

je dsespre.....

----------


## LoulouFifi

Quelle version d'Oracle utilises-tu ?

Pour ma part, j'utilisais Oracle 8.1 et j'ai ajout le classes12.zip (ou .jar)
dans le classpath et aussi dans le rpertoire lib de mon serveur (c'tait Tomcat 4.1, dans le rep de Tomcat\common\lib)

as-tu fais a aussi?

----------


## babylone7

tout pareil que toi :/

----------


## LoulouFifi

plus simplement es tu sur que le user et le mot de passe pour te connecter  ta base c'est a?

user : planning
password : planning

A mon avis, y'a de grande chance que ce soit a...vrifies bien...

----------


## babylone7

non non c'est bien a..

----------


## LoulouFifi

As tu un client Oracle sur ton poste?
et t'y arrives a te connecter en dehors de ton appli?

L'erreur dit que struts ne peut physiquement rcuprer une connection  ta source soit parce que
-  elle existe pas!!!
- elle existe mais ca veut pas se connecter (pourkoi...????)
- les paramtres de connexion (url, mot de passe ou user) sont incorrectes et du coup ca veut pas se connecter

donc, si tu me dis que ton user et mot de passe sont ok....et l'url aussi?

t'es sur sur sur sur??? = P

benh l, je sche...

----------


## RanDomX

Bah ct un autre pb, j'ai gr avec elle, on a fait une classe qui fait une connection toute bete via un pool DBPC et ca marche.
c un pb de conf du struts-config.

je poste la soluce lundi.

@+

----------


## babylone7

Moi j'ai qu'un truc  dire (en + de merci  tous ceux qui m'ont aide) : RanDomX, c de la balle, il est trop trop gentil   ::wink::  
@ lundi

----------


## RanDomX

C'est gentil ca, mais je t'ai dja dis que je le faisais que parce que tu es mignone.

Bon la solution c'est ce type de config.



```

```

A noter que la requete de validation doit absolument retourner au moins une ligne.

l'url est absolument de cette forme:



```

```

Attention aux slash qui trainent...



@+

----------


## jikos

salut 
j'ai crer un rapport avec birt 2.3.1 et j'aimerai y acceder avec une page jsp
mais j'ai des problemes au niveau de WebContent/webcontent/birt/pages 
les pages de birt contiennent des pages jsp mais ils utilisent des import qui ne sont pas disponibles exemple: 
<%@ page import="org.eclipse.birt.report.utility.ParameterAccessor" %>
je sais pas ce que je dois telecharger de plus j'utilise eclipse ganymede
aidez moi svp c'est pour mon stage

----------

